# Lcd Install Frustrations



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

can anyone tell me or show me which way the structural beams go on a 28 bhs?do the wall beams run vertical or horizontal? i am planning to install the tv mount just beside the door.
i went and bought a stud finder but i dont trust it 100% and i dont want to start drilling holes in the wall.i noticed in the front storage that the aluminum beams look to be about 1" by 1 3/4".
there is a joint where the 2panel sheets meet and is taped over and that is roughly where i would like to put the mount.
just want to bee 100% sure,dont want to mess up the outback.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Prankster,

I ran into the same problem with mine. I have a 28 BHS and wanted to install the LCD TV over top of the storage cabinet next to the door. The problem is I could not find the studs. I even went into the storage cabinet and drilled holes along the wall every inch but could not locate a stud. I was surprised to find there were no studs behind the taped joint.








To end the story I still set the LCD TV on the shelf.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, one of you needs to change your avatars...I'm confused


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> OK, one of you needs to change your avatars...I'm confused


Glad it's not just me...


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

maybe the beams run horizontal,my wife called keystone but she never got a reply.sorry for the con fusion but i still need help!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> OK, one of you needs to change your avatars...I'm confused


I'm glad I saw your post because for a minute there I thought He was talking to himself


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

The stud finder and rapping with the knuckles usually works for me. But, you can also wait until a morning when there is dew and condensation in the air. The outline of the aluminum studs is very clear on the outside of the trailer. Just measure where they are outside in relation to a window or door and then take that measurment inside.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is no standard spacing or direction to the studs. For example all the studs in the front wall run horizontally (with a few exceptions) the side walls are more random in their location but run vertically and generally are spaced about 24" apart.

You can trust the stud finder if you take your time.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> OK, one of you needs to change your avatars...I'm confused


I'm glad I saw your post because for a minute there I thought He was talking to himself








[/quote]

I'm crackin up ova here! LOL.. had to tell my wife that one!









Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have you been able to find any studs?

If so...perhaps you can follow that back to a header...and work out from there to find other studs.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

well ive been all over this site and i did find pics of the front of someones trailer who replaced the front skin. it showed the beams running horizontal.i also looked on keystones site and saw apic of once again the front and roof cnstruction,but no side pics.i am going to try the stud finder again and the idea of watching the outside for dew/condensation .but no holes are going to be drilled until im 100% sure that im gonna hit a beam,and the lcd mount i got HASTOMOUNT vertically so i hope thats the way the beams run in the side wall.
thanks for the ideas once again this site is great!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is going to sound crazy...but if you have access to a metal detector perhaps you can dial down the sensitivity and then have it pick up the metal studs.

I told you it was going to sound crazy....


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

will it pick up aluminum?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> will it pick up aluminum?


I don't know...sorry, I just have ideas...someone else can validate.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a metal detector wand at work that will pick up copper and other non-ferrous metals. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> We have a metal detector wand at work that will pick up copper and other non-ferrous metals. James


I think we're on to something here...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We have a metal detector wand at work that will pick up copper and other non-ferrous metals. James


I think we're on to something here...








[/quote]
How far is it from Niagara Falls, Ontario to Central New York?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We have a metal detector wand at work that will pick up copper and other non-ferrous metals. James


I think we're on to something here...








[/quote]
How far is it from Niagara Falls, Ontario to Central New York?








[/quote]

No distance is too far for TV installations in an Outback!!!


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

LIGHT BULB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!my boss at work has a metal detector at work,detects property bars maybe it will work.
just dont know,it might pick up the door frame or window,or even wiring.but ill try thanks peps...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We have a metal detector wand at work that will pick up copper and other non-ferrous metals. James


I think we're on to something here...








[/quote]
How far is it from Niagara Falls, Ontario to Central New York?








[/quote]
3+ hours on clear dry roads. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if Keystone could just call you back??









Although they probably know just about as much as you do...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if Keystone could just call you back??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would have more info....but getting it seem impossible.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Bad news!








I checked my 28BHS with a metal detector and found there are no studs in the area you are looking for. There is one at the window and another at the door with one horizontal stud even with the top of the cabinet. I found nothing in the wall above the cabinet&#8230;.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ccauthor said:


> Bad news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would explain why he can't find them...


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a 23RS I but can tell you on those wet evenings when I can actually see the outline of the vertical studs they look to be at least 24 inches apart and there aren't many of them.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

well i guess my next plan of action will be to somehow remove the paneling inside and put some kind of support in.
thanks for all the help folks!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> well i guess my next plan of action will be to somehow remove the paneling inside and put some kind of support in.
> thanks for all the help folks!!


if you do that...take some pictures and post here. Then we can point the next person that asks this quesion to your pictures.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

just found a pic in the gallery doing a search using "lcd" and i got a picture of exactly what i want to do. how do i get in touch with the owner? isaved his pic and wil post in my gallery


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

prankster said:


> just found a pic in the gallery doing a search using "lcd" and i got a picture of exactly what i want to do. how do i get in touch with the owner? isaved his pic and wil post in my gallery


Click on his name above the avatar. This will bring up his profile then scroll down to (send message). James


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks i found him but his last post was in september and he posted that he bought a SOB.
maybe i just wasnt meant to have a tv in our tt!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> thanks i found him but his last post was in september and he posted that he bought a SOB.
> maybe i just wasnt meant to have a tv in our tt!!


There are two options....

1- PM the person 
2 - email the person

I'd recommend emailing him.


----------

